# Help and Advice needed- Collard Dove?



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

First, can I think you guys for a brill site especially the young chick care posts. My children found two very young chicks which I think are collard doves. They may have been either blown or taken from the nest as one of the chicks died 10 mins later from injuries it recieved. There is no nest in sight, even checked with neighbours if I could have a look up their tress  . I have been trying to find the baby pics so I can get a better idea of its age (kids have named him Paulie). I think he his about 4-6 days old as he has no feathers just some fluffy yellow ones. After a lot of trawling the net and phone calls for some basic care we are managing to get along-adjusting to each other's feeding styles lol. I have him in a toy pet carrier half on a heat mat with a pair of socks he likes to snuggle up to and covered. Today Paulie and I managed to get most of the food into his beak  We have had him for 4 days and he is doing well, so why do I feel like I am flying by the seat of my pants, there is still so much I don't know about hand rearing baby birds and I would feel terrible if he died due to my ignorance. I am confused about the crop thing, knowing if its empty, when do I start weaning him and what with and basically am I doing anything wrong with him. All advice from you guys would be a great help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sweetpea,

What are you feeding him, and how? 

The easiest way of feeding a baby collared dove is to cut the tip off a 10 ml syringe, put the food in it, tape a piece of party balloon across the end of the syringe, cut a slit in it and poke the baby’s beak in. This mimics the way that the parents feed and a baby that young should drink enthusiastically and you will see its crop inflate. That way you will see how large a full crop is! .You have to make certain that the baby’s nostrils are not covered, so he can breathe, and remove the food source occasionally. You also have to make certain that he doesn’t overeat…apparently they have two white dots on their shoulders which start to swell when they have had enough.

I will ask John to post photos as I am at work and my own computer is down.

You can give it Kaytee Exact (which is sold at Pets at home), but I think chick crumbs are better. These would be soaked for half an hour, liquidised and passed through the sieve three times. It should be fed at the consistency of tea. You could, however, try giving it baby food mixed with a bit of boiled egg and a bit of natural yoghurt (which is a probiotic), sieved and served at room temperature.

I am not certain how much a collared dove would take per meal, but I think that at 4 days it should be 2ml? Nooti will know! 

You should also weigh it daily to monitor whether it is progressing.

Where are you? We have some very experienced members in the UK that would be able to talk you through this, or help you if they are close enough.

Cynthia


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Cynthia, thanks for the reply and great advice. I have been feeding him on Exact through a 5ml syringe (obviously no needle) a little at a time, I wait until the crop (I think) is inflated like a baggy balloon then stop feeding him but sometimes he still wants more but I am worried about over feeding him, is this possible. I have been looking for the white spots since you mentioned it Cynthia but I can't see them. He is curently being feed 4-5ml of Exact at approx every 4hrs or until his crop looks empty whichever is first. I am just starting to weigh him every morning before his first feed and today he weighed 32g nearly 5g more than yesterday and that was with a crop full of food. I am guessing that he is a dove chick as they are really the only birds about in pairs in the neighbouring gardens. I am in Essex in the UK


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sweetpea,

I am in Norfolk but have no experience at all of handrearing! My only rescue squab was adopted by two of my rescue pigeons but sadly died when he was ten days old. However, it sounds to me as if you are doing a really good job .

The crop is empty when it is completely flat. It feels like a deflated balloon.

Helen says that they will continue to beg even after they have been fed enough. A full crop should be squishy like a slightly deflated balloon.

I have e-mailed Helen and asked her to look at your post, but she might not be reading her e-mails at the moment. BTW she is in Blackburn, Lancashire. 

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is the pic of feeding with a syringe and piece of balloon that Cynthia mentioned

John


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow John thats a heck of a great idea! I will have to remeber that one. Yong


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just a variation on a theme, I think, Yong. We got it from Karen, to whom we took our non-flying collared dove, and she was using this to feed a tiny baby pigeon.

John


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

This pic was taken yesterday and believe me he is a lot fatter and more active then when I first got him. I am now hoping that some of you guys can give me a positive identification that he is a collard dove chick.

Mods please delete pic if it is too large


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi, it is either a collared dove or a woodpigeon! I'd go with woodpigeon, but don't quote me on it!
I'm in the UK too, Devon. How is the little one today?

Alison


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Alison, the little guy is doing great, we have got feeding down to some sort of routine now approx. every 4hrs with his last feed at 10pm. He is learning very quickly what he has to do to get his food and is stating to make very quiet cheep noises when I go to fed him. He now has some small light grey fluffy feathers appearing on one side. When do I need to start thinking of weaning him.

P.S. What are his chances of survival being hand reared.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi!
I wrote you a long reply and then lost it when I tried to attach a photo, grr!
If it's a woodpigeon you will notice a stripe of white on it's wings over the next few days. There is a good chance of survival with the food you are feeding it, and as long as it is warm enough (heat pad?) and away from the stress of noise/pets/ children! The food needs to be quite runny for the first week of life, babies get dehydrated easily.
He will wean at about 3 weeks, you would start giving him less feeds in the day as you near 3 weeks. At the moment the amount of food you give him each feed will increase bit by bit until you can give about 20/30ml each feed for a 2 week old woodpigeon, less for a dove (we will know soon which is it!) and by about 2 weeks of age will need feeding just 3 times a day. Then approaching 3 weeks will cut the feeds down from 3 a day to 2 a day and finally one a day and in the meantime encouraging him to eat pigeon seeds/grains for himself, I either put mine in with other pigeons to show them how to eat and also peck at the bowl of seed with my finger like it's a beak, they can learn quite quickly from doing this!
I find the syringe/balloon method easiest for babies, they love it, it is messy so be careful to wipe food from them after, especially nares! Make sure crop isn't taut, just fairly full, not sagging. Also probiotics are a good idea to help keep gut flora healthy, they normally get his from parent's crop milk, I give either live yoghurt daily for first 10 days or so, 0.5 to 1ml daily for first few days, or a pinch of Avipro from VetArk online in 0.1ml water and syringed down back of throat.
If I can help further do let me know!

Alison


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi again Sweetpea, I see that Kaytee Exact handrearing for parrots has probiotics in so forget what I said yesterday about probiotics! How is he today?

Alison


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Alison, yep the little guy is doing fine, although I am finding that he is eating quite a bit more than the recommended measure of Kayte. Not too worried though as his crop is not being over filled, he his just a greedy guts. He is starting to get wing feather tips which are showing as a light brown and small light grey fluff at his sides. He is putting on average 10g a day in weight.


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

I have been noticing that his right leg is always out to the side of him and he favours this for moving around (he is not standing yet)whereas the left leg is always curled under him. He can grip my finger with both claws and he will occasionaly extend the left left. Is this normal or would this indicate some damage to his left leg.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*From Cynthia (Cyro51)*

Msg from Cynthia:

(a) woodpigeons eat a lot more than collared doves
(b) Jack (rescued woodpigeon) had weighed 120 grams when he was a week old - as guidance
(c) Suggest that the leg which sticks out is splayed and needs to be corrected
(d) pic shows week old woodpigeon with well filled crop

John


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, don't know what I would do without you guys  I searched the site for info about splay legs and after seeing a pic it was definately would this little guy has. We had a right old job of it trying to tape his legs together, but managed it in the end with a piece of sponge inbetween. He was not a happy bird at all and fell flat on his face we his legs behind him after we put him back in is box. I now have him him a sitting position and he is fast asleep with all that struggling. Will see how he gets on in the next few hours, if he is really unhappy with the tape, I think I will try a variation of an idea that I read that another member tried. I was thinking of cutting a cereal box the same width as the little guy so he can just go forward or backwards but his leg is pushed under him in a more normal position and see how he gets on with that. I am 90% certain now after the seeing the wood pigeon pic that my guy is a collard dove, although the colouring is the same, the wood pigeon chick has a bigger head and bigger + wider beak.
Once again guys thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like you are doing pretty good there 

Sorry bout the lack of info - tho you've obviously found some - but Cynthia can't post from work, and I've been snowed under since I posted last (I'm at work too  )

Will check for more info later

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sweetpea,

Kimberley once sent another forum photos of chicks with splay legs that had been sat in hole made in that sort of spongy foam ...it was very effective and that method might be suitable for your woody as he is so young. I have e-mailed her.

You did well to spot the splay leg so quickly!

BTW I am still at work but have clocked out now so I am not posting in official time!  

Cynthia


----------



## e0emouse (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi, Sweet Pea,

What I did with the baby chickens was very extreme. I can send you the pics, but you really have to know what you are doing. When you tape the legs, they have to be slightly twisted into the correct position, and secured with the tape. Merely taping a piece of sponge between his legs won't do much. To keep him comfortable, you can set him in a paper cup which supports his body while allowing the legs to hang down. It is critical that he weight not rest on his chest, or he won't be able to breathe (birds don't have diaphragms like humans -- their whole chests have to expand to draw in air). It would be helpful if you could post a pic of what you have done.

Best of luck -- sounds like you are taking very good care of him! In the meantime, make sure that he is always on a towel or something that he can get some traction on, or the splay leg will get worse.

Kimberly


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I had to untape his legs as he was finding it very distressful and was refusing to eat. I now have him in a cereal box that his just a tiny bit wider than he his, so he can move back and forwards but not turn around. He is placing his splay leg under him (can't go anywhere else) and he is finding it quite sung and the most important thing is he is feeding again. I did a bit of checking up in the library going through the bird books and one article was showing how a baby parrot with splay legs was being treated. Basicaly the baby parrot was ringed on both legs and the pic showed a length or string being drawn through both rings and tied - "back on the chain gang". I have measured the natural width between his thighs which is 4cms so if I might try this way taking care to get the width about right, if the cereal box thing doesn't work out.


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

The ring thing didn't work out he was getting his legs out of em lol (they were the snap on type). His leg seems to be doing ok with the cereal box method, just after 3days it is now only sticking out half as much, so hopefully once a week is up will be in a more normal position. He is amazing with his development, he seems to change overnight. He now has feather shafts all over him (been thinking maybe his father was a hedgehog) with small brown feathers at the ends. He is slowing down with the weight gain, but not losing any. He is making very soft cheep sounds and flapping his wings when I approach him for feeding. How will I know to to start weaning him as I don' really know his age, I am guessing that he is approx.10 days old


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Sweetpea,
He does sound like a collared dove after all, when you mentioned brownish feathers a few days back I thought not a woodie after all! I hope his splay leg comes right in time, I had one with it and taped the legs and put him in a small bowl, so that he couldn't really move much and he was a lot better within a few days. Don't worry about weaning for another 10 days or so if he is about 10 days now. Any chance of an up to date pic of him?

Alison


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Things not going to well for the little guy. His leg is a lot worse  , took him to the vet who reckons that he has damaged the ligament in his knee. The options are either to put him to sleep or keep him as a captive bird. If I decide to keep him then I have to see how he copes with his leg sticking out and make sure that the foot and ankle don't become infected through sores. He already has a small sore on his ankle where he has been walking on it. I need to line the bottom of his cage with something soft but with some grip, any idea's ?. Newspaper is no good as it has no grip, and the old peices of towling I am using at the moment keeps getting caught up with his nails. Guy's what I need to know is it worth keeping him alive.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

sweetpea said:


> Things not going to well for the little guy. His leg is a lot worse  , took him to the vet who reckons that he has damaged the ligament in his knee. The options are either to put him to sleep or keep him as a captive bird. If I decide to keep him then I have to see how he copes with his leg sticking out and make sure that the foot and ankle don't become infected through sores. He already has a small sore on his ankle where he has been walking on it. I need to line the bottom of his cage with something soft but with some grip, any idea's ?. Newspaper is no good as it has no grip, and the old peices of towling I am using at the moment keeps getting caught up with his nails. Guy's what I need to know is it worth keeping him alive.


Sorry to hear he's not doing so well, I'm wondering if it is worth splinting the leg, but I'm not sure if this helps with ligaments, can someone else here answer that? In the meantime I will see if I can find out anything else about damaged ligaments. If the leg stays useless, then it could be amputated if his other leg is ok, some one legged birds can even be released. I sometimes put fleecy material on the bottom of the cage, the vets sell it but it is pricey, but quite good for grip. Is he able to perch on a little branch/twig with his other leg (if he is old enough to)? I would only keep a collared dove in captivity if I had another for company and an aviary.
Catch you later, Alison


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sweetpea,

A few days ago I caught an adult pigeon with a splay leg, I have taped his legs together and am hoping it will correct itself, otherwise he will be in the same situation as your collared dove.

You got him so young that I think he will settle well in captivity. Julie (Turkey) has a pet eurasian collared dove. I have a collared dove in my bedroom at the moment and I also rehomed an unreleasable one with karen, who already had an unreleasable one in her aviary. This could be another option for yours.

Euthanasia should be the very last resource if the dove is enjoying life. If the worst came to the worst he could have a partial amputation to the ankle (knee, hock joint, whatever!). I have several pigeons that have had that amputation, one lost both legs at that joint and walks on stumps. If that is not possible then an amuputation to the thigh is also possible...one of my pigeons that operation. All my amputees have mates and enjoy life to the full. I will attach photos later on when I track them down!

Cynthia


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

Try that Rubbermaid stuff you put in drawers. It comes in rolls and you can wash and disinfect it. It's not expensive either. I use it in my carriers to keep the poor birds from sliding all over the place. I put paper toweling in over that. Good luck with the bird!
Wendy


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. We have decided to keep the little guy over winter in an outside avairy of sorts. If he can cope with perching and walking then maybe when the spring comes we will release him, if not then we will keep him as a captive bird. When building an avairy is the outside area more important than an inside area i.e which area should have the most room.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

sweetpea said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. We have decided to keep the little guy over winter in an outside avairy of sorts. If he can cope with perching and walking then maybe when the spring comes we will release him, if not then we will keep him as a captive bird. When building an avairy is the outside area more important than an inside area i.e which area should have the most room.


Hi Sweetpea, as long as he has a little area to shelter from the elements and an outdoor bit to fly in and sit in the sun/feel the rain, my pigeon aviary is small as my garden is small, it is a small shed (about 6 feet by four feet) with aviary attached which is only about 6 foot by 10 foot, and has about 15 pigeons in, but they do go out and free fly, unless they are disabled. The other aviary which Woodies are put into, or smaller garden birds, is about 6 or 7 foot by 15 foot and about 6 feet high.

Alison


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

I have attached a pic of how big he is and he has had flying lessons around the kitchen  . You can see in the pic just how bad his leg is. I have tried to start him on seeds, but although he will pick them up he has yet to actually eat one. The aviary is coming along well the final size will be 9ft long and 4.5 ft wide, couldn't have made it any bigger as we have a small garden. I am now feeding him just 3 times a day and he has approx. 10ml of exact at every feed, is this enough as he was refusing to feed anymore after a couple of mouthfuls when I was feeding him 4 times a day. Also why does he still flap his wings and cheep at me after I have fed him, I know he isn't hungry


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

sweetpea said:


> I have attached a pic of how big he is and he has had flying lessons around the kitchen  . You can see in the pic just how bad his leg is. I have tried to start him on seeds, but although he will pick them up he has yet to actually eat one. The aviary is coming along well the final size will be 9ft long and 4.5 ft wide, couldn't have made it any bigger as we have a small garden. I am now feeding him just 3 times a day and he has approx. 10ml of exact at every feed, is this enough as he was refusing to feed anymore after a couple of mouthfuls when I was feeding him 4 times a day. Also why does he still flap his wings and cheep at me after I have fed him, I know he isn't hungry


Hi Sweetpea, it's funny; I know he's a dove but he has a pink looking breast like a woodie, but no white stripes on the wing like a woodie, maybe it just looks pink in the photo! His leg does look awful, if it is completely useless I would amputate, are you waiting a bit longer to see if anything else can be done to improve it? Can he perch with the other leg or does the bad leg get in the way?
That size aviary will be fine, mine are small too as my garden is small.
Are you weighing him reguarly to make sure he is putting weight on ok? Squabs will still squeak and beg even when full. If you're not giving him enough food his keel/breast bone may feel sharp, there won't be much breast muscle there. If it doesn't feel sharp then he is geting enough food. I haven't fed a young dove for a while but I think I used to give 15-20ml (Woodies have about 20-40ml at this age) 3 times a day at this age. 
He is starting to get the idea of eating seeds, it just takes a few days sometimes to actually swallow them! Remember to peck your finger in the bowl to try and get him to eat, and see if you can feel seed in his crop, also when he actually starts to pick up seed leave off hand feeding for a day to encourage him to feed for himself, leave water for him, dip the tip of his beak (not the nostrils!) in to give him the idea, they often just seem to gat the hang of it by themselves anyway! See if he's pooping to see how much or little he is eating! Doves and pigeons love sunflower seed hearts, I think doves will also eat the pigeon mix which has dried peas and beans and grains in and has all the vitamins they need in it. 

Alison


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Alison,
with all due respect I have to disagree with one thing. I would not amputate his leg.
From personal experience, what I see in that pic, it seems like both legs are splayed.
Angel has exactly the same, it looks absolutely identical to this little dove, and I know for sure, from the vet and xrays that both legs are splayed, one less than the other.
Amputating the one leg, would make the bird not being able to stand or walk ever. That would be a much grater disability than walking with difficulty and with a bad limp.
Angel is 17 months old now, she gets around, limping, but she can get around fairly well as long as she has rough surfaces to get a grip on. She can even perch pretty good, same applies here with the rough surfaces.
On smooth surfaces (tiles, counter tops, wooden floors) it is impossible for her to walk, but she can push herself up and fly.
Her favorite places, one of them is the window sil, are lined with towels.
She does not seem to be bothered by her disability, she has a mate, lays her eggs monthly and is otherwise a happy baby.

At this age, your dove can still have the spalyed legs corrected somewhat, but I doubt it will recover fully. I would suggest not to give up on taping the legs toghether yet, for a least a month. Even if it gets only a little better, it is better for the bird to get around.

My vet suggested surgery on Angel a few moths back. He thought the results would be good. But considering the surgery risks (during an endoscopy her her heart had stopped beating, and that was very scarry) and also the post op risks, like infection, I opted not to do the surgery.
Since she is getting around, is not in pain and is happy, I am not putting her at any uneccassary risk.

Keep up the good work, if she will have an aviary and a secure place from predators, food and everything she needs, she can have a happy life.

Keep us updated, please.

Reti


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Reti said:


> Alison,
> with all due respect I have to disagree with one thing. I would not amputate his leg.
> From personal experience, what I see in that pic, it seems like both legs are splayed.
> Angel has exactly the same, it looks absolutely identical to this little dove, and I know for sure, from the vet and xrays that both legs are splayed, one less than the other.
> ...


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice  I am having a hard time trying finding a sympathetic vet at the mo, my 2 local vets have suggested putting the little guy to sleep. I have managed to make an appiontment with an avian vet, but from what was said over the telephone I am under the opinion that they don't hold much hope out for him. They also laid the law down to me and said that being he is a wild bird I have no moral right to keep him, as being released back into the wild is the only option he has and keeping him in captivity will be too stressful for him. I have fed this bird, cleaned this bird, loved this bird, teaching him to be independent to peck seeds etc. and generally being his mum, he in return will try to perch on my shoulder at every oppourtunity he gets, is totally comfortable in my company, loves to nestle against me and in my opinion is no longer just some wild bird. I have been reading the posts were other people have managed to keep wild disabled birds and they lead quite normal bird lifes and are happy, so why am I constantly being told by the so called experts (vets) that it is not in my little guys best interest to be kept alive disabled and in captivity. Guys I need some moral support here - am I doing the right thing by keeping a disabled bird alive or are the vets right


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Moral support coming up!


Reassure your vet that this is not a wild dove that is being kept captive (*some * of them can suffer stress in captivity), but a hand reared dove, just like the ones that are sold in pet shops and aviaries. It has already bonded with you , so he has nothing to worry about. 

If the situation changed and it started battering itself in attempts to escape, then you would have to probably reconsider the situation, but it is unlikely to happen.

However, it might be wiser to tell the vet that you have a pet dove that needs treatment. Emphasise the word pet!

Cynthia


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

The mistake to avoid is assumming "professional" people like vets have the right spirit for animals--they often don't. I wouldn't associate with or be influenced in the slightest by such people who don't know or care for that fine bird.

You really need to make sure the good leg stays good. The bird can do quite well with one leg in your aviary but if that secod leg is allowed to splay you will have a zero legged bird and this will not work--you can't clean its bottom every time it poops and it will destroy its feathers. You can provide physical thereapy to train it to stand correctly on one leg until it matures enough to have the strength to do so. Wether and when the bad leg needs amputation primarilly depends on how it effects the action of the good leg--if the bad leg induces splay in the good leg then it's a show stopper; if the bad leg gives support for the good leg's correct action then it serves a purpose for the time being. 

If the bad leg extended straight back it could stay long term, but not to the side (long term).


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have a hand raised Eurasian Collared Dove named Lovey Dovey. She does not like other Doves only humans. She is very sweet. Lovey Dovey used to live in my house and "ruled it"! Now that I have an aviary outside she rules her own Dove room. A friend of mine also has a hand rasied Dove that she lets fly in her bedroom. He is very friendly to humans. What an experience it is to have a tame Dove. I've had a few people ask if they can have my Dove. 

A vet will even tell you that you can't have a pigeon for a pet too. Look at how many people on this site have pigeons as pets. So don't listen to the vets or you will forever regret it. 

First things first. Those legs need to be corrected. E0Emouse (Kimberly) gave great instructions. 

Let us know how it is going. 

Julie


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the same type of dove(s) at home, here they call them 'ring-necks'. One of my males way born with birth defects (his sister was severly crippled, and didn't live longer than a year. She couldn't walk. But I gave her special care.) one of his legs is messed up and the top half of his beak is twisted off to one side. Beaker  limps a little, flies well and eats and drinks well despite his handcap. The only trouble he has is that he is prone to sinus infections, and his beak over grows. Still he is a very happy bird and would like a mate if I would let him have one... I am afraid any chicks would share his defects. I think you should try to fix the squab's splay-leg before you listen to the vet.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Sweetpea, many species of wild bird can adapt to captivity, especially a handreared bird which knows no different. It depends on the individual bird whether they take to life in captivity or not, all you can do is try. If you can keep him tame, spend as much time as you can with him especially while he is growing up then he will probably be happy with you (and your family) for company, if you aren't able to spend much time with him at the moment he may become wilder and therefore not so happy if he is in the aviary with no humans or other birds for company.
Collared doves won't necessarily get on with each other, but it may help to have another one there if you can't spend much time with him.
I have to say that vets generally know very little about wild birds, so you don't need to worry too much about them!
You clearly care very much about this bird and want the best for him, you will know in time whether he is happy or not, give it time and see how things go.
Good luck!

Alison


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Things did not go very well at the vets at all. After examining my little guy, it seems that his other leg was becoming deformed as well - he was holding it under him with his toes all curled up. The splay leg was diagnosed as being a type of soft bone disease and would never heal normally. I was told by the vet that he would never be able to perch and would have remained a grounded bird because flying without the ablity to perch would have caused him more injuries crash landing into things and he would have had constant sores on his legs from crawling around and putting him to sleep would be the kindest thing for him. I made the heartbreaking decision to put him to sleep as the thought of such a graceful and gentle bird never being able to fly without injuring himself and crawling around in his own mess was undignified and cruel to him. This was one of the most heartbreaking decisions I have had to make and I miss the little guy something terrible. To me he was more than "just" a bird. Unless someone has hand reared a baby bird from a very early age they cannot begin to understand the bond that happens, although I would have tried to release him back into the wild come spring , if he wanted to go.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My condolences to you. It is a horrible decision to have to make. I have known of a very few pigeons with such inability to use their legs, who seem to have a good life with their human friend, but I cannot imagine a collared dove would be contented in such a state even with continual care. Just my personal view, of course.

Thank you for the love you showed this little one.

John


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

sweetpea said:


> Things did not go very well at the vets at all. After examining my little guy, it seems that his other leg was becoming deformed as well - he was holding it under him with his toes all curled up. The splay leg was diagnosed as being a type of soft bone disease and would never heal normally. I was told by the vet that he would never be able to perch and would have remained a grounded bird because flying without the ablity to perch would have caused him more injuries crash landing into things and he would have had constant sores on his legs from crawling around and putting him to sleep would be the kindest thing for him. I made the heartbreaking decision to put him to sleep as the thought of such a graceful and gentle bird never being able to fly without injuring himself and crawling around in his own mess was undignified and cruel to him. This was one of the most heartbreaking decisions I have had to make and I miss the little guy something terrible. To me he was more than "just" a bird. Unless someone has hand reared a baby bird from a very early age they cannot begin to understand the bond that happens, although I would have tried to release him back into the wild come spring , if he wanted to go.


Dear Sweetpea, so sorry to hear this, many of us here have been in the same heartbreaking position of having to call it a day with a bird we have reared and loved, we know exactly how you feel, it is never easy. I certainly would have done the same if I were you. I had a baby blackbird with metabolic bone disease, her legs got worse and worse until they were useless, but she still wanted me to feed her, she was a dear bird.
You did everything you could for this dove, you went the extra mile, thank you for that, she knew she was loved.
Hugs,
Alison


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dear Sweetpea,

I am so sorry, I know how strong that bond is and to have you make such a hard decision on such a young bird is heartbreaking.

I have to agree with John, we have a lot of members that have given pigeons that were unable to walk a good quality of life, but collared doves are different. You made the right choice in letting her go.

Cynthia


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm a bit late to this post, I am sorry about the little guy. =(

I have a very sick collared dove right now as well. It was found after the hurricane. She doesn't use one leg, and won't stand. In fact she has no desire to. sits most of the time with her eyes closed, but surprisingly she has lived two days now., and at leasts opens her eyes when I come around. Tkaes her food with a syringe well too. I thought for sure she wouldn't make it. How did your vet know it was a bone disease? My vet can't find anything wrong. She's going to do a fecal test today to see if she can find anything that way.

Again, sorry for your loss. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

well, Sweatpea. my day didn't go as planned either. My dove died during her afternoon lunch today. I still don't know what happened. Iam waiting for the fecal results, and maybe that will lend some info. Yong


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sweetpea,

Sorry for your loss, at least you tried.


Yong,

How did you make out w/ the hurricanes? I was wondering and hoping your garden did not get totally ruined. Hope you were spared.

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Linda, surprizingly my garden was 98% spared. I lost most of the vines on my arbor, because I had to remove that for the hurricane, but it will grow back. Most all of the current blooms were blown away, but all is okay. Just kind of messy and muddy looking. Yong


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yong,

Glad to hear you made out okay for the most part....beautiful garden!

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Lin! Yong


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind words guys, sorry about your little un Yong  I now have a new but empty aviary in my garden, it was to be for the little guy until spring. I am not sure if I want hubby to dismantle it or maybe get a couple of ringneck doves. I have been touched by how beautiful, graceful and how tame these birds are. My only other bird experience is with canaries, which I find are nervous and mistrustful.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sweetpea,

You could always offer a home to two disabled collared doves! My Dovey had a wing injury which only allowed him to fly at waist height. Karen's Jack could not be released because he got attacked by other collared doves. They both settled in Karen's aviary. There must be so many others like them.

Cynthia


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Your aviary will be filled before you know it. Ever since I built my garden now I get all sort of birds of many kinds. So much so I joined up with a program called Wings Over Florida. which rewards me for Identifying native birds. If you build it, they will come. Too funny, Yong


----------

